# I got 3 rats and now I have 20...



## Riley_P. (Aug 14, 2021)

So I have wanted rats my entire life and now that I am in college and making adult choices I got 3 rats. The place that I got my rats from had 3 ( 2 boys and a girl). I knew that this wasn’t supposed to be allowed because of future pregnancies and things like that. However, three days later I come home from work to find that I now had 6 rats. I thought this number was very small for a rat litter but I separated boys from mom at that point because it didn’t seem safe to leave them all like that. Fast forward 3-4 weeks, the boys have their own big cage that works well for them and the babies have grown bigger, she had 2 boys and a girl. Here is where my issue begins. I woke up and saw that mom gave birth to another 14 babies randomly and I didn’t know she was pregnant PT.2 I thought I was just over feeding her. However it is time to start introducing the boys to each other but I don’t know what to do with baby girl, mom is aggressive towards her so I don’t want to put her in the same cage as mom and baby babies but I don’t want to leave her in a separate cage alone. Does anyone know what I am supposed to do or have an advice that might help?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum! You do have quite a predicament there. I have no idea how she became pregnant again. Introducing two 4 week old boys to their uncles, I would be extremely cautious. They are so small, and can easily be hurt. Can you get another cage to house the little boys to let them grow up a few more weeks? 8 weeks would be a better age, if you can.


----------



## Riley_P. (Aug 14, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! You do have quite a predicament there. I have no idea how she became pregnant again. Introducing two 4 week old boys to their uncles, I would be extremely cautious. They are so small, and can easily be hurt. Can you get another cage to house the little boys to let them grow up a few more weeks? 8 weeks would be a better age, if you can.


As of right now I have another cage coming in but I’m worried about my little girl being by herself because mom is still slightly aggressive towards her and I don’t want her to get hurt either


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Do you have a rescue near you? Sounds like you could use some help with separating them and figuring out what is best for them. And a rescue would also be able to help find homes for the babies.


----------

